# Dubai looks at compulsory minimum health insurance for expats



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The government in Dubai is considering a new minimum level of health insurance for expats as the number of uninsured foreign nationals grows.The true extent of the problem has been revealed by the emirate’s first ever major health survey of 5,000 residents of which half were expats. The results of the survey by the Dubai [...]

Click to read the full news article: Dubai looks at compulsory minimum health insurance for expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

